#  Vorstellungen >   Osteoporose >

## Neli

Hallo, bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen, und möchte mich  mal kurz vorstellen. Bin 46 Jahre alt, und es wurde mir gestern mitgeteilt, dass ich Osteoporose habe. Dazu möchte ich noch mitteilen, dass ich seit 2001 beidseitig Brustkrebs habe. Mein Hausarzt meinte, dass durch die frühzeitig eingeleitete Wechseljahre, und Strahlentherapie beidseitig und Unterleib, ich besonders anfällig für Osteoporose sei. Jetzt stehe ich etwas hilflos da, was den Verlauf angeht. Da ich selber Sporttherapeutin bin, und mich was Sport angeht auskenne, benötige ich diesbezüglich keine Ratschläge. Was wird von der Krankenkasse übernommen an Medikamente (Calcium.) Auch soll ich einmal wöchentlich Alendron einnehmen. Den Beipackzettel habe ich nach einem Drittel beiseite gelegt, denn bei diesen Nebenwirkungen, bereitet es nicht wirklich Lust auf die Einnahme des Präparates. Auch habe ich ein bisschen Angst vor dem, was alles noch auf mich zukommen könnte. Trotz aller Beschreibung, bin ich eine fröhliche und positive Frau, und würde mich daher freuen, wenn sich jemand auf meinen Neuen Beitrag melden würde. Bis dann Neli

----------


## Brava

Hallo Neli
Willkommen hier im Forum  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Neli, 
erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 
Zu diesem ( oder auch anderen) Präperat(en), (siehe rote Markierung). 
Es ist grundsätzlich nie von Vorteil ein Präperat/ Medikament einfach abzusetzten. 
Meistens denken sich die behandelten Ärzte bei dem Verschrieben etwas.
Wenn sich dann Bedenken (wg z.B. den Nebenwirkungen) einstellen, sollte zuerst *IMMER* Rücksprachee mit dem Arzt gehalten werden.
So können Missverständnisse/ Ängste... aus der Welt geschafft werden.
Vielleicht auch nicht, in diesem Fall kann dann z.B. auf ein anderes Medikament zurück gegriffen werden. 
Leider ist es so das *JEDES* Medikament das Wirkung (im Positven!) hat unweigerlich auch (negative) Nebenwirkungen hat. 
Gruß Schubser    

> Hallo, Was wird von der Krankenkasse übernommen an Medikamente (Calcium.) Auch soll ich einmal wöchentlich „Alendron“ einnehmen. Den Beipackzettel habe ich nach einem Drittel beiseite gelegt, denn bei diesen Nebenwirkungen, bereitet es nicht wirklich Lust auf die Einnahme des Präparates. Auch habe ich ein bisschen Angst vor dem, was alles noch auf mich zukommen könnte.  Bis dann Neli

----------


## Falke

@neli, 
Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen hier
im Patientenfragen.net. 
Viele Antworten auf Deine Fragen und natürlich Beiträge Deinerseits
sind Du wirst es bald merken einer der größten Suchtgefahren hier. 
Grüßle
Falke

----------


## Neli

Hallo Erst mal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an euch. Habe nicht wirklich damit gerechnet, dass mir jemand antworten wird. Das mit dem „ zum Glück leben nur die schönen Erinnerungen unseres Lebens “ kann ich nur leicht bestätigen. Ich denke, solange wir ein gut funktionierendes Gedächtnis haben, können wir die realistischen und durchlebten Ereignisse ganz gut unterscheiden, und dazu gehört auch die Angst. Die Angst lässt uns aufmerksam und behutsam mit Dingen umgehen. Lieber Patientenschubser, mit den Jahren habe ich gelernt mit Medikamenten umzugehen. Jedoch verlasse ich mich auch manchmal auf mein Bauchgefühl, wie es mir bei einem bestimmten Präparat geht. Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass ich Medikamente, die ich von meinem Arzt verschrieben bekomme nicht einnehme. Mein Arzt hat sehr gute Nerven und ist für jede konstruktive Auseinandersetzung was Medikamente betrifft offen. Zur Zeit steht es zwischen uns 1-1. Heute morgen wollte ich mit der Einnahme von Alendron beginnen. Hab mich aber nicht getraut, und habe die Packung wieder zur Seite geschoben. Hab jetzt natürlich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Weiß jemand, ob ich dieses Präparat trotz der Beschreibung, dass man die Tabletten nüchtern gleich nach dem Aufstehen einnehmen soll, auch vormittags nehmen kann. Ich habe ein bisschen Bammel, weil die Tabletten die Schleimhäute etc. angreifen können. Also, ich würde sie lieber mit schon etwas Müsli im Bauch am Morgen nehmen.    Achja, danke Falke. Ich werde präventiv gegen diese Forumsucht angehen. Grüßle zurück

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn solche Frage zu Medikamenten bestehen, dann gibt es eine sehr simple aber sehr effektive Methode!
Nämlich bei der Herstellerfirma anzurufen, die haben i.R. eine Hotline bei der Frau/ Mann solche Fragen stellen kann. 
Zum Thema Sucht habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit in den Vorstellungsthread von Falke (damals mal wieder Obelix1962) folgendes geschrieben: 
zur Sucht:* Definition SUCHT <- link!!!
Sucht ist eine krankhafte, zwanghafte Abhängigkeit von Stoffen (z.B. Alkohol, Nikotin) oder von Verhaltensweisen 
(z.B. spielen, kaufen, fernsehen). Es besteht das Verlangen nach einer ständig erneuten Einnahme der Stoffe oder 
einer ständigen Wiederholung der Verhaltensweisen, um ein bestimmtes Lustgefühl zu erreichen oder Un-
lustgefühle zu überdecken. Wir unterscheiden in der Sucht zwischen seelischer (psychischer) und körperlicher 
(physischer) Abhängigkeit.* 
Siehe hier: Beitragsnummer 18  
Übrings wer nur in der Erinnerung lebt kommt nicht weiter.....

----------


## Frosch

> Wenn solche Frage zu Medikamenten bestehen, dann gibt es eine sehr simple aber sehr effektive Methode!
> Nämlich bei der Herstellerfirma anzurufen, die haben i.R. eine Hotline bei der Frau/ Mann solche Fragen stellen kann.

 Sinnvoll ist es auch, den behandelnden Arzt zu fragen und mit ihm die Ängste zu besprechen.  
Weniger sinnvoll ist es, das Medikament von einer Seite auf die andere zu schieben und es letztendlich nicht zu nehmen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

*@ Frosch, 
gugst du hier....*   

> .....
> Wenn sich dann Bedenken (wg z.B. den Nebenwirkungen) einstellen, sollte zuerst *IMMER* Rücksprache mit dem Arzt gehalten werden.
> So können Missverständnisse/ Ängste... aus der Welt geschafft werden.
> Vielleicht auch nicht, in diesem Fall kann dann z.B. auf ein anderes Medikament zurück gegriffen werden....

 *Ich frage mich warum Patienten nicht öfters mit Ihrem Arzt über solche Probleme sprechen, ich meine es geht dabei ja um die Gesundheit desjenigen! 
Wenn ein Arzt sich auf solche Fragen nicht einlässt (oder einlassen will) oder nicht antwortet gibt es ein paar einfache Mittel.
1. Den Arzt wechseln
2. Rücksprache mit der Krankenkasse
3. Eine Anfrage bei der zuständigen Bezirksärztekammer stellen 
es gibt bestimmt noch mehr Möglichkeiten... *

----------


## Frosch

> *@ Frosch, 
> gugst du hier....*

 
Ohhhh. Hatte ich überlesen.  :shy_5new:

----------


## Neli

Hallo Patientenschubser Eigentlich habe ich mich doch richtig ausgedrückt. Hier kommt noch mal meine Frage: Weiß jemand, ob ich dieses Präparat trotz der Beschreibung, dass man die Tabletten nüchtern gleich nach dem Aufstehen einnehmen soll, auch vormittags nehmen kann. Ich habe ein bisschen Bammel, weil die Tabletten die Schleimhäute etc. angreifen können.
Also, ich würde sie lieber mit schon etwas Müsli im Bauch am Morgen nehmen.   Was meinen Arzt betrifft, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich kann mich sehr wohl mit ihm, wie ich schon erwähnte, konstruktiv auseinandersetzen. Er weiß z.B. auch, dass ich meine Probleme mit diesem Medikament habe. Leider saß er heute morgen nicht an meinem Frühstückstisch, als bei mir die Fragen auftauchten. Sonst hätte ich ihm die Fragen gestellt. Was „Sucht“ und „Erinnerung“ betrifft.... Ich arbeite schon viele Jahre in der Psychiatrie und kenne mich daher mit solchen Dingen recht gut aus.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also ich hatte ja geschrieben Du sollst mal bei der Herstellerfirma anrufen. 
Auf der anderen Seite, versuch es doch, nimm eine Kleinigkeit zu Dir, nimm die Tablette ein.. Warte auf die Wirkung....  
Oder lass die doch einen "Magenschutz" verschreiben, wäre eben noch eine Tablette die Du einnehmen musst....

----------

